

In sudden announcement, US to give up control of DNS root zone - ejdyksen
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/03/in-sudden-announcement-us-to-give-up-control-of-dns-root-zone/

======
greenyoda
Prior discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7401999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7401999)

